# Looking for more players in a ongoing game in OKC area



## Belares (Jul 18, 2007)

If you are interested in joining a 3.5 D&D game set in the World of Greyhawk and can play Monday nights or another time that we all can agree upon. Then send me an email at marcmit@yahoo.com. It is a a mix of hack-n-slash and roleplaying. Looking for players who have some knowledge of the rules and understands the mechanics of the game not kill everything players.


----------

